# XML Dateien vergleichen



## JavaPresident (28. Jan 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

zunaächst mal vorab: Ich kann im UNterforum "XML & Co." keine neue Themen erstellen (admin ist bereits informiert). Deshalb das hier bitte vorerst nicht verschieben.
Die Suche hat auch nichts brauchbares ergeben.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:
Ich kriege eine XML Datei zugeschickt mit der ich arbeiten soll.
Nach einiger Zeit krieg ich dann eine aktualisierung dieser Datei. Diese beinhaltet neue Zeilen oder alte wurden gelöscht.

Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich prüfen kann ob
1. neue Zeilen hinzugefügt wurden
2. alte gelöscht wurden
3. einige Werte verändert wurden

XMLUnit ist bereits in Eclipse importiert.

Könnt ihr mit bitte helfen? Für Codebeispiele wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Timothy Truckle (28. Jan 2013)

JavaPresident hat gesagt.:


> XMLUnit ist bereits in Eclipse importiert.


Willstz Du dass Progarmmatisch oder händisch, mit Unterstützung durch Eclipse machen?

Wenn ersteres wirst Du wohl um das Parsen der Dateien (je nach dem, of sich die Reihenfolge der Elemente ändern kann oder nicht DOM oder SAX) nicht herum kommen.

Wenn letzteres: hast Du die "normalen" XML-Werkzeige von Eclipse installiert? Dann kann Eclipse ein "Format Code" auf beide Dateien anwenden und diese dann vergleichen. 

bye
TT


----------



## JavaPresident (28. Jan 2013)

ich weiß nicht so recht wo der unterschied ist, aber ich will das mit eclipse machen
ja, die reihenfolge kann sich ändern und ja die normalen sind naturlich auch installiert


----------



## Timothy Truckle (28. Jan 2013)

JavaPresident hat gesagt.:


> ich weiß nicht so recht wo der unterschied


Willst Du ein Programm scheiben, dass den vergleich macht oder die Dateien "auf Sicht" vergleichen.



JavaPresident hat gesagt.:


> ist, aber ich will das mit eclipse machen


Also händisch "auf Sicht"


JavaPresident hat gesagt.:


> ja, die reihenfolge kann sich ändern und ja die normalen sind naturlich auch installiert



Beide Dateien im Projekt-Explorere anzeigen und gleichzeitig auswählen
Rechtsklick->format
Rechtsklick->compare->with each other
bye
TT


----------



## JavaPresident (28. Jan 2013)

ich glaub wir reden an einander vorbei :S

scheinbar will ich doch 1.

es ist ein programm, eine gui.
dort wählt man die neue und alte datei und per knopfdrück soll das geprüft werden.
die unterschiede sollen angezeigt werden


----------



## Marcinek (28. Jan 2013)

Dateien Parsen und den DOM Tree Stufe für Stufe runter gehen.

Dabei schaust du bei jedem Knoten, ob dieser in der anderen XML Datei existiert.

Wenn nein, dann sind alle Kinder und der Knoten selber "anders".


----------



## JavaPresident (29. Jan 2013)

Das ist mal ne hilfreiche Aussage 
nur leider kenn ich mich mit sowas nicht aus 

ein Codebeispiel wäre gut


----------



## Marcinek (29. Jan 2013)

Wieso suchst du nicht nach einem Codebeispiel? Alle dafür benötigten "Vokabeln" hast du.

domparser tutorial - Google Search

Oder arbeiten Presidenten nicht selber?? :joke:


----------



## JavaPresident (29. Jan 2013)

denkst du ich hab es noch nicht bei google versucht?
rate mal warum ich es hier schreibe, das ich einen code brauche^^

google sagt nur, mach es mit XMLUnit
und letzten endes lande ich wieder hier....

hat denn keiner einen code? bitte


----------



## Marcinek (29. Jan 2013)

JavaPresident hat gesagt.:


> denkst du ich hab es noch nicht bei google versucht?
> rate mal warum ich es hier schreibe, das ich einen code brauche^^



Ja klar denke ich das. Ich unterstelle sogar, dass du meinen Link nicht angeklickt hast und dir nichmal 10 Minuten darüber gedanken gemacht hast.



JavaPresident hat gesagt.:


> hat denn keiner einen code? bitte



Ich habe dir Code gepostet. Du ignorierst es. 

Wieso sollte jemand anders hier Code posten, den du nicht verstehst? Und der dann erklärt werden muss?

Bitte erkläre mir, warum man da nicht schon bestehende Artikel und Tutorials heranziehst?


----------

